# shall we go or shall we stay



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

hi any comment would be appreciated .we are having a family crises my wife is having douts about our move to canada .and if anybody can give us some addvise on there move.we have a stable life style here in the uk but would be giving it all up to move and that is unsettling for my wife .landing then finding jobs we are in the position that we dont need a mortgage so we just need to find a house .she is concerned about our future .me, i say suck it and see !!what do you expats think can you help re-assure her:confused2:?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gazanjuls said:


> hi any comment would be appreciated .we are having a family crises my wife is having douts about our move to canada .and if anybody can give us some addvise on there move.we have a stable life style here in the uk but would be giving it all up to move and that is unsettling for my wife .landing then finding jobs we are in the position that we dont need a mortgage so we just need to find a house .she is concerned about our future .me, i say suck it and see !!what do you expats think can you help re-assure her:confused2:?


That's a difficult question/thing to do. Why do you want to leave UK? What was it that started your emigration thought process? The grass is not greener here, just a different shade of green. If you have a good settled lifestyle in UK, good job(s), nice home in nice location, two cars, kids are happy and doing well and you see a future there, why do you want to leave? People from middle/upper-middle levels in the UK come here and find things are no better than they had. They suffer homesickness, can't get the foods they want, hate the cold Canadian winters and have a host of other complaints but often adore the outdoors way of life with winter/water sports and planty of wide-open spaces. Those Brits living in lower rungs on the economic ladder, in my opinion, adapt better because they're more inclined to find their lifestyles improved.
You really must do a great deal of research into lifestyle in the area of Canada you've chosen to live in. Your wife should know it will not be easy. There are many who could not be paid enough to return to UK and there are some who can't wait to get back and out of Canada.
Where is it your are/were planning to settle? Have you been on a reccie? If so. what did you think?


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

Auld Yin said:


> That's a difficult question/thing to do. Why do you want to leave UK? What was it that started your emigration thought process? The grass is not greener here, just a different shade of green. If you have a good settled lifestyle in UK, good job(s), nice home in nice location, two cars, kids are happy and doing well and you see a future there, why do you want to leave? People from middle/upper-middle levels in the UK come here and find things are no better than they had. They suffer homesickness, can't get the foods they want, hate the cold Canadian winters and have a host of other complaints but often adore the outdoors way of life with winter/water sports and planty of wide-open spaces. Those Brits living in lower rungs on the economic ladder, in my opinion, adapt better because they're more inclined to find their lifestyles improved.
> You really must do a great deal of research into lifestyle in the area of Canada you've chosen to live in. Your wife should know it will not be easy. There are many who could not be paid enough to return to UK and there are some who can't wait to get back and out of Canada.
> Where is it your are/were planning to settle? Have you been on a reccie? If so. what did you think?


thanks for that now she is definately not going!!no only joking .i want to make the move for our two kids who are 6 and 8 .i dont think that the uk is a safe place to bring up kids the youth culture is well what can i say !drunk, pregnant, bad mannad,and thats at 15 i dont think my kids will have much of a future here .i know my kids will not be like that but its all around them a friend of mine son is 14 and was muged for his bike the other day and we where woken at 4 am by a gang of drunken ...holes going down the street breaking stuff in peoples gardens.
is that good enough reason to want to leave.we went last year to furgus geulph ajax whitby peterbrough burlington .we have friends in furgus and in toronto we have been holidaying in canada for 12 years.we have always had a good impression of canadian life and think it would suit us. please feel free to comment.gaz


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gazanjuls said:


> thanks for that now she is definately not going!!no only joking .i want to make the move for our two kids who are 6 and 8 .i dont think that the uk is a safe place to bring up kids the youth culture is well what can i say !drunk, pregnant, bad mannad,and thats at 15 i dont think my kids will have much of a future here .i know my kids will not be like that but its all around them a friend of mine son is 14 and was muged for his bike the other day and we where woken at 4 am by a gang of drunken ...holes going down the street breaking stuff in peoples gardens.
> is that good enough reason to want to leave.we went last year to furgus geulph ajax whitby peterbrough burlington .we have friends in furgus and in toronto we have been holidaying in canada for 12 years.we have always had a good impression of canadian life and think it would suit us. please feel free to comment.gaz


Better life for their kids is a major reason many Brits do come here although their lifestyles do not noticably change. You've been so many times that you probably know we do not have any chav or yob culture here. One of the common comments is how well mannered are our youth compared to UK although some born or long-time plastic Canadians would dispute that. 
The areas/towns you mentioned are all, IMO, great places to bring up children. I live in Pickering which is right next door to Ajax and Whitby and have been most happy here for many years now.
Good Luck.


----------



## gazanjuls (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for your reply .what is IMO?
can i ask would $700 a week be enough to live on for a family of 4 with no mortgage when we first arrive .i have a friend that will give me a job until we get sorted and were wondering if we could live on that.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

gazanjuls said:


> thanks for your reply .what is IMO?
> can i ask would $700 a week be enough to live on for a family of 4 with no mortgage when we first arrive .i have a friend that will give me a job until we get sorted and were wondering if we could live on that.


If that's $700 weekly NET it would be very tight indeed. If you stay with relatives/friends okay, but if you rent/buy it would be difficult.
If $700 GROSS and you want somewhere decent to live, I would say no.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> If that's $700 weekly NET it would be very tight indeed. If you stay with relatives/friends okay, but if you rent/buy it would be difficult.
> If $700 GROSS and you want somewhere decent to live, I would say no.


Sorry about the abbreviation. IMO= In My Opinion.


----------



## fiona705 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi
we made the jump 2 years ago - it was a 'stuff it why not' decision!! I know if we hadn't - I would have been forever thinking - what if?? Why didn't we??? etc. We had the chance & we took it. As I told everyone in UK when they asked "What if you dont like it?' - my reply 'so we come back' 
We live in the Kawartha region - lots of countryside & lakes. We have a detached house with 2.5 acres of woods, with chipmunks, squirrels, raccoons - the wildlife / birds are amazing. This is something we could NEVER have afforded in UK. We used to spend a fortune every year going to Europe to ski - here we are 30mins drive away from our local ski hill.
I admit for the first year - it was hard to settle down as things are different - not bad, just different. Would I go back now?? - no!!!!
Would it be possible for just you to come over on your own to sort things out , get a job etc. Maybe that would be easier??
Best of luck
Fiona


----------

